# 14 Inch "d" Load Rating



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

I know that there have been several threads about this topic, but I am not sure that I have seen this answered once and for all. Does anybody know of any R14 tires with a "D" load rating?
Thanks - Rich


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Yokohama Y356 LT 195/75 R14 is D rated.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

When I was shopping, I could not find any anywhere, and I really looked. Shortly after I bought my 15"er's, a friend (camptoddski) apparently found some. I have not seen them yet, but he swears that is what they are!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Check the Volkswagen dealers.

They are standard equipment on Vanagons.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

If you guys find trailer tires in 14" with a D ply rating let me know. I have look all around and haven't been able to find any.

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm watching Gary

Don


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/Compare1.jsp...at=All&x=71&y=9

Big link, hope it works. D rated 14" Yokohama Size: 185R14 Load Rating D, as requested.

If the link doesn't work, go to tirerack.com, search for 1988 Volkswagen Vanagon.

It will give you C & D rated options. $65, in stock.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I wasn't able to find them around here, so I had to upgrade to 15" wheels. Of course, that gave me an excuse for something a little shinier...









Chet.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I did a quick check and these tires are Light Truck - LT tires and their rating is ~1750lbs. This is less than the 1870 lb rating on the 14" load range C tires (215/75 - 14) that came on my trailer. So going to a load range D tire may not get you any increase in tire capacity. I've also never been sure about using LT tires on a trailer although I'm sure we could discuss/argue the topic for several days. I think if you want more margin with the tires you'll have to go to 15" tires. There seems to be much more choice in brands and ratings in the 15" size than the 14s. If I can afford it I'm going to try and upgrade to 15" tires when it comes time for new tires. Hopefully that won't be for a few more years.


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/Compare1.jsp...at=All&x=71&y=9
> 
> Big link, hope it works. D rated 14" Yokohama Size: 185R14 Load Rating D, as requested.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave,
I would like to replace the ST205 75R14 on my Outback, so I was hoping to find tires that are about the same size and a higher weight rating. Although, those 185's would have a higher weight then the ones on the Outback.
Rich


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

TireRack is an Amazon.com partner. You can have 'em shipped right to your door.

Per Yokohama literature, tire is rated @ 1850 pounds.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't put LT tires on your trailer!!!! Side wall stress during turning can tear the sidewalls.

Upgrade to 15" D rated ST tires and 2540 pounds of carrying capacity per tire and don't worry about them again.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

As stated, don't use P (Passenger) or LT (Light Truck) rated tires on your trailer. You should only use ST (Special Trailer) rated tires. See this link:

http://www.championtrailers.com/tire_art.html

Bill


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

As mentioned above only use ST rated tires. Next time you have it hooked up find a parking lot and do a tight turn and you will see that the tire is almost drug sideways, this will ruin a non ST tire in short order. kirk


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Here's another link concerning trailer tires. I found this on Discount Tire's website, but it originally appeared in Camping Life (the magazine).

http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/infoSeparationAnxiety.dos

Bill


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Great article, Bill. I read everything. One part of the article struck me:

"If you are pulling a heavy load, and need an extra measure of stability, use a bias ply. On the other hand, if you do a lot of long-distance towing with a relatively light load at high speeds, the radial design may be better for you because it stays cooler than a bias ply."

While I was gung-ho on the conversion to radial tires, this bias-ply argument sticks with me. Most of our camping trips are not "long-distance towing with a relatively light load at high speeds." It is quite the opposite...short-distance towing with a heavy load at moderate to slow speeds. Sure, we made a long trip to Texas and back this year, but just one, and towing was limited to under 5 hours a day.

2006 will be year #3 on our stock Duro bias-ply tires, so I think I am good to go until 2007. Probably go with new bias-ply next year.

Randy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Here's another link concerning trailer tires. I found this on Discount Tire's website, but it originally appeared in Camping Life (the magazine).
> 
> http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/infoSeparationAnxiety.dos
> 
> ...


Bill that's a good article thanks for the link.









Bill.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Like my predecessors, best I can find in 14" is a C rated ST.

Continental
Carlisle Radial Trail
Goodyear Marathon
Loadstar
Duro
Titan

among others.

No D rated 14" on the internet, anyway. At least what I could find.

If da man says don't use LT tires, then, don't use 'em. 15" looks like the way to go, many offer D rated ST tires mounted and shipped to you, though.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap, it was a good article. The part that caught my attention was.....

"Incidentally, all ST tires have a maximum speed rating of 65 mph."

Lots of folks with tt's and 5's pass me on the interstate. Many of them doing well over 70.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Missed that part Vdub.....Definitly a good article to read more than once.

John

Might have been me passin ya


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> TireRack is an Amazon.com partner. You can have 'em shipped right to your door.
> 
> Per Yokohama literature, tire is rated @ 1850 pounds.
> [snapback]78648[/snapback]​


Be sure to check the FedEx price as compared to the standeard UPS. Only cost me about $6 more and I had them second day.

Slug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I was just doing a little research on Goodyear Marathons since they seem highly recommended on here....

This is what I found on Epinions...

Goodyear Marathon Trailer Tires-Failures on Fleetwood Travel Trailer
by candoall, Mar 30 '05 
Pros: Absolutely none.Ban them!
Cons: Ban the tires.They are a dangerous menace to the traveling public.

In December 2003, I bought a new 2004 Fleetwood Prowler Travel Trailer. Unfortunately,it was equipped with the Goodyear Marathon P225/75 R15 tires. My wife and I are weekend travelers. The travel trailer and its tires have faced nominal mileage on ...

Read the full review 
Express Reviews 
Product Rating: 
Handling and Control: 
Goodyear Marathon on Boat Trailer
by dwilkoski,Jul 30 '05 
Pros: Raised White Letters
Cons: Can't handle the job! Not recommended!

Whew - glad to see it isn't just me! One tire shredded to nothing on a less than 200 mile trip. Other 3 have rubber flaked off with white showing. I'm looking for SOMETHING ELSE!

Product Rating: 
Handling and Control: 
Poor RV Tires
by fm775,Jul 09 '04 
Pros: None
Cons: I am in the process of switching out all my Goodyear tires

Recently had two P225/75 R15 Goodyear Marathon tires experienced belt separations on a Holiday Rambler Travel Trailer. This caused over $2000.00 damage to my trailer. I have also, but not recently had a 3 of 4 Goodyear tires experience belt separations on my 95 Dodge 2500 Ram. The first one they paid for all the damage, Almost $2000.00 The second one the paid for all the damage and gave me 4 new tires. The third time I just replaced all the Goodyears on my truck.

Product Rating: 
Handling and Control: 
Good Year Marathon ST 235-80R-16 Dangerous
by willy944,Mar 05 '05 
Pros: These tires are dangerous, weak, and are a hazard to the highways of America. 
Cons: There are no words to describe how dangerous these tires are! Take off the Market

After purchasing a new 5th Wheel RV, we have had three of the tires to have side-wall failure, one forming a bubble on the side that looked like a balloon, another blowing out and damaging trailer, and another just went flat overnight. I have never towed my trailer faster than 65 MPH; I had less than a thousand miles on these tires and ALLWAYS CHECKED INFLATION TO 65PSI. I filed a claim with Good Year and they accused me of operating under inflated which is a lie. The truth is these Good Year Tires are garbage; they did not make sidewalls strong enough. I will never buy another Good Year product! The company does not back its horrible product and does not attempt to correct its problems! Firestone could not be this bad!

Anyone have any opinion???

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve,

Anybody have anything good to say about these tires? I am not familier with Epinions, does it seem to be a well balanced site? Or just a place for people to gripe that are down on something?

I know the customer reviews on Tire Rack tend to be a believable mix of good and bad opinions. You might want to check there as well.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Steve,
> 
> Anybody have anything good to say about these tires? I am not familier with Epinions, does it seem to be a well balanced site? Or just a place for people to gripe that are down on something?
> 
> ...


That was the whole quote from Epinions...it is supposed to list good and bad, but evidently there was only bad... shy

You're probably right though....no one ever comments when things perform as they are supposed to, only when there are issues.

Steve


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I was in Northern Tool today and they are selling 14" D-Rated Tires already mounted on white rims for about $95 each (unbalanced). If you spend $5 more you can buy 15" D-Rated Tires on rims from the same source.

Brand name unknown.

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Reverie said:


> I was in Northern Tool today and they are selling 14" D-Rated Tires already mounted on white rims for about $95 each (unbalanced). If you spend $5 more you can buy 15" D-Rated Tires on rims from the same source.
> 
> Brand name unknown.
> 
> ...


Found these easily by searching tires on Northern Star web site. Only name given is Load Star. 1760 lbs rating.

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Found these easily by searching tires on Northern Star web site. Only name given is Load Star. 1760 lbs rating.
> John
> [snapback]79130[/snapback]​


Five will get you ten they're Chinese-made.

Bill


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Five will get you ten they're Chinese-made.

Bill
[snapback]79167[/snapback]​[/quote]

I don't care what language they speak as long as they act like really good tires. If I put Chinese tires on my trailer, 20 minutes after I return from my camping trip, I'll want to go camping again.

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

[snapback]79167[/snapback]​[/quote]

I don't care what language they speak as long as they act like really good tires. If I put Chinese tires on my trailer, 20 minutes after I return from my camping trip, I'll want to go camping again.

Reverie
[snapback]79181[/snapback]​[/quote]

ROTFLMAO









Good One

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

One thing I am getting out of this conversation is that a 'D' rated 14" tire, is not the same animal as a 'D' rated 15" tire (and I'm not talking size here!). My trailer is not on site to verify, but I am pretty certain my 15" 'D' tires are rated at somewhere around a 2,400 - 2,600 pound load rating.

Can anyone confirm this?









EDIT: I guess I should have reviewed the thread. The esteemed CamperAndy pegged them at 2,540#. Thanks Andy!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Doug - Any time man I am here for you!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Copper tires makes D rated truck tires and they have two 14" models. here's the link http://www.coopertire.com/us/en/ProductDet...ght+Truck+Tires.

or the short list

185R14C 102/100 Q D BLK 5.00 - 6.00 5.50 7.30 25.50 5.45 1875 13.0 
195R14C 106/104 Q D BLK 5.00 - 6.00 5.50 7.70 26.20 5.75 2095 13.0


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

nynethead said:


> Copper tires makes D rated truck tires and they have two 14" models.Â here's the linkÂ http://www.coopertire.com/us/en/ProductDet...ght+Truck+Tires.
> 
> or the short listÂ
> 
> ...


Most of these are "LT" (Light Truck) tires and not recommended for dual axle trailers. The ones listed above do not say ST or LT so not sure what they are.
Here is a link to Goodyear tire inflation table and the load rating.
Goodyear Tire Inflation/Load chart


----------

